# WV Homestead for sale by longtime Lurker



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello Everyone

My name is Jeremy . . . the "Copperhead" is a reference to my hairstyle :whistlin: I spent 8 years in the Marines, went to Iraq twice, and decided to stay home and get married. My lovely wife patiently tolerates all my adventures, and my 4 kids still don't know what to think of all this "culture".

We have 6.1 Acres near Elkins, WV that we have been homesteading for the last 4.5 years. We raise chickens, turkeys, rabbits, pigs, goats and cows. We also have a horse, two dogs, and two cats. At this point, we're a bit cramped and are looking for a larger property.

Anyway, we're living in a 5 Bedroom, 2 Bath home that was built in 1991. The property has two large fenced paddocks, a fenced Garden, a small barn, 2 Greenhouses, and a large detached garage/carport/barn (you get the idea . . . no we don't park the truck inside it  ) We have an Apple orchard, mature Blueberry bushes, and a Black Raspberry Patch. In addition, we have young peach trees, young cherry trees and some established rhubarb. The hunting is VERY GOOD. We have lots of deer, squirrels and wild turkeys -- which keep trying to lure my tame turkeys away from home.

I have two small, but full compost piles, a partial pile in progress, and a sawdust storage pile. All of the above is contained in bins made of free pallets. Hopefully, I'll get some pictures posted on Forerunner's Extreme Composting thread. I get sawdust and shredded bark "free" from a sawmill only 7 miles away -- However, there is a mandatory $15 loading fee per truckload, but I guess it beats loading by hand. Besides they didn't complain when I put 24" sides on my truck. 

Although we're only about 4 hours out of Washington D.C., we live in a rural, friendly community that is tolerant of "outsiders". Heck, some of the local ******** used to be college educated professional types. :thumb:

If you have any questions, email me at [email protected]

Now if someone would be so kind as to instruct me on how to post pics on this thread!


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

it's FREE!!! * http://tinypic.com/*


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help with the pictures! Here goes!


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Maybe if you listed a price and taxes, it would help.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Any wildlife in the area, deer , bear, turkey, any public hunting/?


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Lovely home and property!


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

anniew said:


> Maybe if you listed a price and taxes, it would help.


Anniew: We're asking $149,000. Taxes in WV are really low compared to the surrounding states :gossip: Last year, our appraisal went up and we ended up paying $400 in taxes. 

We bought our home in 1997 and had no problem getting financing for it.


----------



## Copperhead (Sep 12, 2011)

RonM: The hunting here is incredible. When my wife drives my kids down the half-mile driveway to catch the school bus, they count the deer and turkeys they see on the way. On Thursday, my 4 year old boy screamed "STOPPPP! Mommy, Go back, Let me get my black bow. I shoot deer, I eat deer with biscuits!" 

Right now, we have between 5 and 10 different does that frequent the property. Yesterday was the opening day of bow season for deer, and I counted two flocks of 6-8 turkeys on either side of me. No, I didn't get a deer: silly doe snuck up behind me and winded me from about 20 feet. I actually heard her jump out of her skin. She ran off about 20 yards behind a bush and spent the next half hour snorting and blowing. I've got pictures of a Mamma Bear and two cubs on my trail cam. I've also got pics of a juvenile bear. However, they don't visit us very much.

The Monongahela National Forest is about 1 Mile due East of me, as the crow flies. It's pretty big and pretty under hunted once you get away from the road. There are also a lot of state Wildlife Management Areas (WMA's) within a short driving distance. We also have quite a bit of land owned by timber, coal and land companies that have an "Open Woods" policy.

Tammy: Thanks for the kind words. Love your signature!!!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks!


----------

